# Trails bei Regenstauf



## EL_Rey (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

kennt jemand gute Trails um Regenstauf ?


----------



## riedlmich (10. Mai 2014)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand gute Trails um Regenstauf ?


 
Klar. Richtung Eckert Schule einfach den Wanderwegbeschriftungen folgen. Sind mit Tierzeichen beschildert. Sind schoene Abschnitte dabei.
Alternativ andere Regenseite Richtung Marientahl, die Wanderwege sind ebenfalls ausgeschildert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (10. Mai 2014)

Welchen Bereich meinst Du mit "um Regenstauf"?


----------



## EL_Rey (13. Mai 2014)

so in der ecke ....


----------



## CrystalyseR (30. August 2014)

wie ist da so der Schwierigkeitsgrad? oder sind das normale Waldwege?


----------



## EL_Rey (3. September 2014)

bei Eckert hab ich paar nette Sachen gefunden .. richtig schöne singletrails in der Umgebung ... so bis c.a. 5-7 km gibts da nicht ?


----------



## LTPCS (12. Februar 2016)

Kennt noch jemand andere Trails?


----------



## EL_Rey (26. Februar 2016)

http://m.trailforks.com/region/regen/?lat=49.098678117595554&lon=12.152688744874967&z=15&m=roadmap


----------



## Schmalte (26. Mai 2021)

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hervor. Ich bin im Juli ne Woche nördlich von Regenstauf und würde mein Endurobike mitnehmen.
Bei Trailforks hab ich schon einige Trails finden können, zB Riprock bei Neuhof/Laub und Flying Eagle bei Hirschling/Haiderhütte.
Solche Trails wie den Riprock suche ich. Ein bisschen natürlich, ein bisschen gebaut. Gerne auch mit technischen Passagen und Sprünge.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------

